# Another Protection Gear Thread.



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

Does anyone has experience with this 661 Vest? I think this is what I might need.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

If you found the Demon jacket bulky, then don't bother with most others, including Xion.
That Demon jacket is one of the least bulky jackets out there that provides decent protection.

I have used Xion, POC, Troy Lee Designs, and Demon in the past, FYI.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

GreyDragon said:


> If you found the Demon jacket bulky, then don't bother with most others, including Xion.
> That Demon jacket is one of the least bulky jackets out there that provides decent protection.
> 
> I have used Xion, POC, Troy Lee Designs, and Demon in the past, FYI.


Do you have any experience with vests? like the 661 I posted before or this Dainese vest. Looks like it doesnt have shoulder pads though.

Or maybe I should get Demon Jacket that I didnt like and just cut off arm sleeves and remove chest protection...

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

PM Slyder, i think he wore a(not sure what brand) upper body armor last year while progressing on his freestyle. I will be wearing the Demon 3D shorts version this season and i find them pretty comfy and not too bulky when i tried them out.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Hillbilly pants are great... fit well and good protection:eyetwitch2:






:snowboard3:


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

Not sure if this will help you at all, but I tried the hyper x d30 top v2 last season, bc i want spine and rib protection, but found the shoulder pads to be extremely restrictive. i couldn't raise my arms above my shoulders... 
I'm now deciding between these 2: 
1. x d30 spine protector v2 
2. Demon vest x d30 v2
Neither of them have shoulder or chest protection, which I wouldn't mind, b/c I hurt my shoulder pretty badly a few years ago, but the shoulder pads on the other were just too restrictive.. these have d30 on the spine and appear to give lots of freedom of motion


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Extazy said:


> Do you have any experience with vests? like the 661 I posted before or this Dainese vest. Looks like it doesnt have shoulder pads though.
> 
> Or maybe I should get Demon Jacket that I didnt like and just cut off arm sleeves and remove chest protection...
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.


My first piece of body armour was a vest.

Keep in mind that those don't protect the shoulder.
They protect the clavicle, but leave the shoulder exposed.
After banging both of my shoulders riding, I moved on to armour with sleeves.
You could always cut off the sleeve below the shoulder pad if you want to get rid of excess material/pads.

Personally, I like d3o padding because of the flexibility when wearing versus hard plates.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Well here's my input. 
At 48 I break easily and I took a very bad hit on a kink rail beginning of last year. Injury nagged me all season. Would the protective gear saved me, not sure....I think it would have lessened it though. Not here to debate just share.










I picked this up 2 weeks after and I was talking about this type of gear for a few years. Just never pulled the trigger. 
I am learning and progressing in the park, lots of rails. So I wanted some upper body gear. 

At first it seemed bulky, like most things until you wear it and use it your body will feel weird. After a while you don't even notice it, other than on my coat looked bulky. As you see I even leave it on for lunch. 
It holds a little more body heat but not to bad. 

Most importantly to "me" was it gave me confidence to hit some features and feel safe to do so. Again, not debating pros/cons just stating my experience and why I use it. 

Knee pads I use McGregor football ones. lower profile, seems better impact material and they were free (my kids old gear)
I also sport shin guards at times, not always or often but at times. Most of us can testify to the shin scrape that takes months to heal banging your shin down a rail.

Hope this gave you some thoughts PM me if you want more info or glad to post up any answers that may also help others

Oh Ya, I got it on sale at a local Motocross store, CycleGear, I think they are a national chain. Like $70 on sale or something


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

If demon is too bulky for you. Look at football 5 and 7 pad shirts 

I find that i dont even notice my demon flex force pro jacket any more.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

slyder said:


> ….Oh Ya, I *got it on sale at a local Motocross store, CycleGear*, I think they are a national chain. Like $70 on sale or something


This is a good point to consider,.. I've noticed a lot of variation in the "snowboard" specific protective gear available. Even if you can find a shop that carries a selection and not just a brand or two? Some of the gear seems to be pretty half assed thought out & designed. Just underwear with pads. :injured: :dunno: :dry:

While there do seem to be a few really good, well designed, Hi-tech, _snowboard_ specific options out there,..? There is however a _huge_ industry of high quality protective gear designed for other sports as Slyder mentioned. Sports that require real protection with the need to retain flexibility & ROM. Sports like MotoX, BMX & MTB, snowmobile racing, etc. After my 1st day learning to snowboard, _hip pointer_ injury? I even considered getting & wearing Hockey pants because they offered better, higher up hip protection than anything else I could find!!! 

I opted instead to DIY a hip protector pad out of other materials. Not particularly pretty, but it worked. (...I know! I inadvertently tested it a week later and it saved my ass from getting _stretchered_ off the hill!)  :laugh:














If you can't find what you want/need in the snowboard shops or websites? Might want to widen your search parameters a bit! :hairy:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I would point out to the OP that if you find body armour bulky, check what you are wearing with it.

I used to wear a base layer top, an insulated jacket, and if it was really cold, a fleece mid layer. I now wear a base layer top, body armour, and a shell jacket.

I found that moving to a shell jacket reduced the bulky feeling quite a bit.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

I wouldn't get hung up on looking for snow specific armor. Check out some of the stuff being developed for downhill mountain biking, Raceface in particular is doing great things with d3o lately. Their shirt is extremely flexible and still provides pretty serious back/shoulder protection


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

Irahi said:


> I wouldn't get hung up on looking for snow specific armor. Check out some of the stuff being developed for downhill mountain biking, Raceface in particular is doing great things with d3o lately. Their shirt is extremely flexible and still provides pretty serious back/shoulder protection


This looks pretty cool!

Thanks for all suggestions. I will looking around a little bit more and start buying little by little.


----------



## rayden8 (Mar 20, 2016)

Extazy said:


> This looks pretty cool!
> 
> Thanks for all suggestions. I will looking around a little bit more and start buying little by little.


I'm curious if you ever bought anything for this season? I'm actually looking to gear up for a summer camp, and now I'm looking at the options.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

rayden8 said:


> I'm curious if you ever bought anything for this season? I'm actually looking to gear up for a summer camp, and now I'm looking at the options.


I did, I was thinking about making a thread about it for a while now. I guess I will do it in a hour or 2.


----------

